

Incredible Calbuco Vulcan eruption's images - pyabo
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1786870-en-fotos-las-mas-impactantes-imagenes-de-la-erupcion-del-volcan-calbuco-en-chile

======
dcohenp
I take it the submission title is a mistranslation. Not "Vulcan", but
"volcano".

